# Division of Continuing Studies and Distance Learning



## methionine (11 Feb 2015)

I have been looking at the RMC web page and find myself somewhat confused.

There are some programs which are offered through the RMC Division of Continuing Studies which could be worthwhile to invest some time in, if one was so inclined.

The Division of Continued Learning states that "Courses may be taken either in classroom or using the most appropriate distance education delivery mode that best accommodates the student". Does anyone have experience with completing a degree solely through internet studies? (it states they use moodle, an interface I have experience with from my Uni days). I'm curious to hear anyone experience, especially from NCMs who have done it recently, or are still in the process.

Thanks.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (11 Feb 2015)

Not an NCM, but finished my degree with RMC through Continuing Studies, using only online courses.

I found it to be a frustrating experience. Continuing Studies routinely changed my requirements to graduate; the price of courses escalated rapidly; the website was a mess and hard to navigate and the courses I needed were only sporadically available.

On the other hand, the course material and professors were generally good. 

You mileage may vary.


----------



## bLUE fOX (11 Feb 2015)

This might sound like a stupid question, but will RMC mail you the course material (books, etc) on loan, or are you expected to buy them yourself like any other university?


----------



## AmmoTech90 (11 Feb 2015)

I'll echo SKT.  The administration of the programme continually declined in the 12 years it took me to finish.  Don't know if it was due to change in pers or enrollment increasing and no more resources being applied.  Price has gone up continually, ILPs should take that hit but it is still one moving money from one departmental pocket to another.

Courses are for the most part interesting and well taught.  I think I only had one bad one.

Course material used to be provided, now it is pay as normal, except for two where texts were provided.  Once again able to be claimed via ILP.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (11 Feb 2015)

bLUE fOX said:
			
		

> This might sound like a stupid question, but will RMC mail you the course material (books, etc) on loan, or are you expected to buy them yourself like any other university?



In my case, some of the course material was mailed to me and the rest I usually had to go to the Queens University online bookstore and buy it. I rarely bought new- the used books were fine.


----------



## sidemount (11 Feb 2015)

Books like the classes are paid 100% thanks to your ilp when you pass your course. I had to get all mine from Queens


With rmc....I am an NCM and have taken quite a few courses from them.....they dont offer enough and the offerings are all over the road at best.....Ive stopped with RMC. Checking out Athabaska instead.


----------



## Rheostatic (15 Feb 2015)

As RMC is a member of Canadian Virtual University, it seems you could take Athabasca courses as part of your RMC degree. I'd be interested to know if your grades from such courses would count toward your RMC GPA, or if they'd simply be for credit.

On another note, can anyone comment on the advantages or disadvantages of enrolling through DCS as either a NCM or as a civilian?


----------



## methionine (3 May 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys!

Truth be told, like most government webpages, the RMC site is very difficult to navigate and find information. Pages that were deleted are still linked, which is not uncommon with government maintained web pages, so i appreciate the answers!

I know that some universities require you to finish your degree is a certain period of time. AmmoTech said it took him 12 years to finish, is that open for all degrees or just a few programs?

Thanks.


----------

